

Get your website built for $150 - williamldennis
http://willdennis.com/post/13199048901/get-your-website-built-for-just-150

======
PhilRae
Badly worded title, should be "How to learn Ruby on Rails for $150". The
author points out that it rightfully takes months of your time as well so
depending what monetary number you value your time at, you could be very
misled into thinking its better to do this than hire a professional.

~~~
williamldennis
It is better than hiring a professional. If you're in the business of building
and running web businesses you should know the basics, regardless of how much
your time is worth.

